
Doogle - of
http://www.doogle.org/
======
DrScump
I don't get it.

For laughs, I tried just "gouk", and I got "Results 1 - 5 of about 6 for gouk
_Connemara_ (sic). (1.54332 hours)" on the status line, but no actual content
or links displayed.

Using Chrome, if that matters.

